# CỬA NHỰA GIẢ GỖ – EcoDoor™



## kimchi8 (15/2/22)

*CỬA NHỰA GIẢ GỖ – EcoDoor™*
*Cửa nhựa giả gỗ *hay cửa nhựa vân gỗ là một dòng cửa nhựa mà trên bề mặt của cửa được bao phủ bởi một lớp vân giả gỗ ở bên ngoài. Lớp vân giả gỗ này được tạo vân và có màu sắc giống hệt như với gỗ tự nhiên mang đến cảm giác vô cùng chân thật.
Nguyên liệu được sử dụng để làm cửa gỗ chính là những hạt nhựa PVC và ABS cao cấp. Những hạt nhựa này được cho và dây chuyền máy móc hiện đại, tiên tiến ép thành tấm nhựa để tạo thành cánh cửa.
*Cửa có khả năng chống nước tốt:* Do được làm từ nhựa nên sản phẩm không thấm nước. Chính vì thế thường được sử dụng nhiều ở những môi trường thường xuyên ẩm ướt như nhà tắm, nhà vệ sinh.
*ECODOOR* nhà cung cấp các sản phẩm cửa chất lượng chính hãng với giá thành vô cùng ưu đãi. Liên hệ Hotline *0824.400.400* Hoặc truy cập: https://ecodoor.vn để được tư vấn và báo giá cụ thể nhất.








Cửa Nhựa Gỗ SungYu LX-VH








Cửa Nhựa Gỗ SungYu LX.P1-LX01








Cửa Nhựa Gỗ SungYu LX.P1GL-LX05








Cửa Nhựa Gỗ SungYu LX.P3C-LX01








Cửa Nhựa Gỗ SungYu SYA-A01








Cửa Nhựa Gỗ SungYu SYA-A05


----------

